# Интернет о суициде > Этот форум >  Замести следы

## Blackwinged

Как-то раз поднималась тема о том, стоит ли удалять или шифровать данные на жестком диске перед попыткой суицида. Поэтому возник вопрос. Возможно ли такое, что он будет изъят милицией, скажем, для расследования причины самоубийства? Возможно ли вообще такое расследование, или все ограничится вскрытием в морге, опросом родственников, и т.п. 
И еще вопрос насчет провайдеров. Могут ли они получить от них url'ы посещенных сайтов, логины, пароли и прочую информацию?

----------


## wwwww

*Blackwinged*



> стоит ли удалять или шифровать данные на жестком диске перед попыткой суицида


    конечно стоит!.... зашифруй все данные таким шифром нерасшифровываемым чтоб его никакой шифровальщие не расшифровал. (а теперь попытайся произнести это предложение
 3 раза...заклинание такое..на суицид).




> Могут ли они получить от них url'ы посещенных сайтов, логины, пароли и прочую информацию?


 конечно могут.ОНИ могут всё! ментам и всем заинтересованным тобой личностям будут известны все твои url'ы, логины...а также адреса,пароли, явки, фамилии. Ты в западне приятель.очень жаль!!

----------


## Stas

Проще закопать винчестер в огороде... и системник тоже, для надёжности.

----------


## A

Логи хранятся у правайдера и на проксях, сколько - не знаю
Даже если уничтожишь винчестер.
Если у них будет большое желание, сайты, которые посещал найдут.
В зависимости от типа подключения это будет сделать сложнее или легче.

----------


## Lil' and crazzy

сорри за офф топ, а после каждого су происходит такое расследование???? :?:

----------


## A

Lil' and crazzy
Самому интересно 
А также интересно, что вообще  представляет из себя это расследование, если оно проводится.
Есть же статья за доведение до суицида и этот вариант надо исключить.
Проводят беседу со всеми людьми с которыми контактировал (дом, учёба, работа, друзья)?
Узнают (если узнают) вероятную причину Су и дело закрывают?

----------


## Lil' and crazzy

*А также интересно, что вообще представляет из себя это расследование, если оно проводится.*

я сомневаюсь что это будет быглядеть как фильмах:типа они ходят,смотрят личные вещи,читают почту,смотрят на каком форуме сидел и прочее....мну кажеццо констатируют смерть и все...а там еси предки захотят то и расследование проведут...за определенную сумму $$$  :Smile:

----------


## NORDmen

> Логи хранятся у правайдера и на проксях, сколько - не знаю


 2 года. шифроваться на своем компе смысла нет.  ...да и зачем? кому какая разница куда ты заходил, тем более тебе после смерти :-)

----------


## Lil' and crazzy

*шифроваться на своем компе смысла нет. ...да и зачем? кому какая разница куда ты заходил*

как я уже писала вдруг предки захотят расследование устроить....а комп тут будет помощником номер раз)))так что мну кажеццо есть смысл шифроваццо...

----------


## Freezer2007

*Blackwinged*
*NORDmen*
*Lil' and crazzy*
*A*
*Stas*
А вам не будет потом по*уй на всё?

----------


## Stas

:lol: Угу, это факт!

----------


## stalkerN

я не думаю что это кому-нибудь надо)) зачем кому-то копаться в компе - мороки много..

----------


## dep

Потом-то пох*й, зато какой кайф предвкушения!!!
Главное заранее записочку оставить, ну там типа тоси-боси, люблю-ненавижу и т.д. Пусть потом мучаются! :twisted:

----------


## Blackwinged

Это к теме не относится.

Закройте, тут все ясно.

----------


## mors certa

тоже интересный вопрос, а надо ли уничтожать свои дневники, записи, письма и так далее. 
с одной стороны, останется - прочтут. а зачем? или наоборот? кто как думает?

----------


## mors certa

там в дневниках ведь и ответы можно найти. надо ли родственникам это знать? в душу лезть (правда после смерти)...

----------


## БУДДА

Нужно качать программу БэстКрипт.(есть ключ и руссификатор кому надо) программа создаёт отдельный контейнер(диск).место на него отделяешь сам. там храним тайны,всё грязное и мерзкое, то что случайно вышло из под контроля.

закрывается с одной кнопки или после выкл. питания. 
всё можно перенастроить под себя.

Взломать наверно можно, но те, кто это могут работают не в милиции. :lol: 




> с одной стороны, останется - прочтут. а зачем? или наоборот? кто как думает?


 некоторые родители будут искать того, кто виноват в СУ их дитя.может платить деньги ментам. в данном случае виновным может оказаться любой из нас, кто просто шутливо кинул "Убей себя, спаси планету!"
По-этому, когда самоубиваетесь, трите всё, что хоть как-то относится к людям с форума.Переписку с мыла тоже удалять.

----------


## pulsewave

лучше так. качаем http://www.ce-infosys.com.sg/english...sec/index.html
прога еще до загрузки винды будет просить пасс
шифруем ей все имеющиеся разделы и все ок. без пасса до винтов хрен кто дорвется.
возможно с шифрованными разделами будут тормоза, но даж на моем компе 6 летней давности это не сильно заметно

----------


## wwwww

> Нужно качать программу БэстКрипт.(есть ключ и руссификатор кому надо) программа создаёт отдельный контейнер(диск).место на него отделяешь сам. там храним тайны,всё грязное и мерзкое, то что случайно вышло из под контроля.


 


> прога еще до загрузки винды будет просить пасс 
> шифруем ей все имеющиеся разделы и все ок.


     зачем такие сложности? лучше старая добрая предсмертная записка с причинами СУ.И удаление перед СУ всех данных-форматирование жёсткого диска.

   А вообще никто не будет лазить в компе и искать на форумах каких-то там людей, которые что-то там кому-то сказали.Потому что глупо совершать СУ из-за чьих-то слов на форумах...для этого веские причины есть.

----------


## свобода

Ментов мало интересует су.... это не имеет никакого интереса. Да и копаться не будут нигде. Смысла в этом нет. Дело сразу закрыто.

----------


## Lil' and crazzy

*Ментов мало интересует су....* 
 но ведь друзьям и близким захочеццо узнать причину, в том случае еси записки им будет мало...

----------


## Blackwinged

> в том случае еси записки им будет мало...


 Поэтому и следует писать такую причину, чтобы она всех устраивала. Например, известно, что страдающие социофобией склонны к самоубийству - так и пишем. Вообщем, много всего можно придумать, и при этом не слишком далеко уходить от правды.

----------


## pulsewave

> зачем такие сложности? лучше старая добрая предсмертная записка с причинами СУ.И удаление перед СУ всех данных-форматирование жёсткого диска.


 наоборот оч просто и негеморройно) шифранул все что есть и спокоен. в случае удачной попытки - в комп никто уже не залезет. в случае неудачной - вся инфа на месте, чего не было бы при полном формате.

----------


## Лиза

лично я не буду что-то прятать или удалять...как говорилось выше,врядли кто-то будет раследовать самоубийство...тем более, что ты уже будешь мертв...какая тебе разница...будут раследовать не будут,узнают почему ты это сделал или нет...

----------


## БУДДА

просто подставишь форум и всё.
представь(только представь :roll: ), мама входит в твою комнату, твоё тело рядом с компом, где на мониторе висит
http://www.suicide-forum.com "Независимый суицид-форум
Суицид без купюр" у мамы шок, ментам потеха. ещё одна звёздочка на погоны и премия кому-то, за раскрытие клуба сомоубийц.пресса сраная тоже чё-нить напишет, типа "В городе N, девочка отравилась таблетками.Она была членом клуба самоубийц" и тп. 
Точняк надо всё шифровать.

Может я паранойю уже, но лучше сто и один раз зашифровать всё, чем получить полицу от мента, в комнате допроса 8)

----------


## Tree

+1

----------


## Blackwinged

Я почти каждый день очищаю журнал посещений и кэш. Ссылки на подобные ресурсы я в голове держу, так что не волнуйтесь, никакого "суицида без купюр" не будет. Другое дело, что у провайдера все можно пробить, вот что меня волнует. Вообщем, проксями надо было пользоваться...

----------


## fallen_angel

Для любителей безопасности:
пользуйтесь web проксями, если это Вам важно. К примеру:
web-proxy.com
----
Найдется все, если игра стоит свеч.

----------


## anna 77

м да. а рвался веть в модераторы....
http://www.suicide-forum.com/viewtopic.php?t=600

мол я за соблюдения правлил..
тему-то эту хоть закрой.дубль веть. по дате посмотри. нееееет.что вы....зачеееем закрываааать?сам в ней попишу...
ежели уж начали модераторам тыкать на косяки их...)

----------


## fallen_angel

Не заметил...
Закрыто, дальнейшее обсуждение в 
http://www.suicide-forum.com/viewtopic.php?t=600

----------

